# Butterfly Conservatory Snaps!



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 13, 2005)

from yesterdays excursion...

1






2





3





4






thanks for looking!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 13, 2005)

*Thank YOU* for showing! 
Daisy looks _radiant_ in her pregnancy!
So are these your niece and nephew then?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 13, 2005)

looks you guys had a great fun! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 13, 2005)

you are welcome, and yes, these are my sisters children.. I am an uncle 21 times, with 7 siblings.


----------



## John E. (Aug 13, 2005)

I really like these pictures, I have noticed quite an improvement on the exposures and framing of subjects since you first started posting at TPF, keep this up and we will all be taking lessons from you.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 13, 2005)

John E. said:
			
		

> I really like these pictures, I have noticed quite an improvement on the exposures and framing of subjects since you first started posting at TPF, keep this up and we will all be taking lessons from you.



Thanks a lot John!  I am so motivated by everyone here, and educated too.. I learn more from every thread I see, and I owe everyone at TPF a big thanks!


----------



## Mansi (Aug 14, 2005)

Beautiful shots Raymond!
I hope that first one is up big on your wall.. very nice one of Daisy


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Mansi!  I am going to print it now, I have a 13x19 hp printer here, and it does a great job with these!


----------

